

The Scienctific Approach to Dominating a Pinewood Derby - cc439
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RjJtO51ykY

======
cc439
I found this to be informative and simple enough to be interesting for both
parents and kids who are interested in Pinewood Derby racing. As mentioned in
the video, there are more in-depth sources on engineering a dominant car but I
think that this would be a better tool for a kid who wants to learn what makes
a fast car fast.

